# How Do You Get Clients To Pay On Time?



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

> Business is booming. You’ve got jobs lined up for the next six months and your current jobs are keeping you busy. So busy, you haven’t really had time to pay attention to your billing. That is until you take a deposit for your newest job to your bank and notice your account isn’t as robust as it should be. So, you take a look at your books and realize you have clients from a month, two months, even three or more months ago that still owe you for jobs. You’re tempted to kick yourself. How did you let this much money go uncollected? And why haven’t they paid you? *How Do I Get Clients to Pay On Time?*


Have you ever had to chase down a client payment? 

How did you handle it and did it work?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Umm, I'm a rather large guy of Sicilian ethnicity that's spent a lot of time in NJ-NY area, never had a problem collecting for some reason!


It works!


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

I couldn't get paid from a business and I was ready to take it to court. My wife walks in to make a big deal of it and he writes her a cheque on the spot. I think he just didn't like my face.
I try to get a healthy deposit up front and collect timely progress payments now.
We all go through this and learn from it.


Tim.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

We use Luca Brasi. He's our one chop stop for all collections.

[ Corrected for typo. ]


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> We use Luca Brasi. He's our one chop stop for all collections.


Fixed it for you! 

(It's a Sicilian thing, akin to seeing someone say "Chucky Luciano")


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We are getting slow paid on jobs with draws.
Two are government jobs that are "paid when paid" I now know to increase the price on these or better yet, just to avoid them.
We are waiting on tens of thousands of retention money. That crap eventually digs into your operating cash and it sux.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Southeast Power said:


> We are getting slow paid on jobs with draws.
> Two are government jobs that are "paid when paid" I now know to increase the price on these or better yet, just to avoid them.
> We are waiting on tens of thousands of retention money. That crap eventually digs into your operating cash and it sux.


In California -- and other states -- 'paid when paid' is illegal.

The Primes use it as a dodge -- practically every time you check.

Even government wire transfers turn into 'two-week holds' to see 'if it cleared.' Heh.

By the way, the Federal government _usually_ runs payments as late as eight to ten-months out.

(!!!)

Think about it.

Now you realize why Primes came up with: "We pay if and when paid."


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

telsa said:


> In California -- and other states -- 'paid when paid' is illegal.
> 
> The Primes use it as a dodge -- practically every time you check.
> 
> ...


The federal government are but wipes when it comes to paying unless you can get it on a credit card.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

brian john said:


> The federal government are but wipes when it comes to paying unless you can get it on a credit card.


Yup, urgent repairs don't take an act of congress.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The best way is to find out what the kids names are and where they go to school. Hand your client a picture of his kid on the swings at the playground. The check will go out that afternoon.................. 




Ok, that was fun, but anyway, who the hell waits to get paid anymore? CC or PayPal right there and then. Kaching.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> The best way is to find out what the kids names are and where they go to school. Hand your client a picture of his kid on the swings at the playground. The check will go out that afternoon..................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That kid thing really doesn't pan out with some clients, especially ones in very rural areas that may just have a backhoe in the backyard..


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> That kid thing really doesn't pan out with some clients, especially ones in very rural areas that may just have a backhoe in the backyard..


That's why you pay Jethro Bodine $40 bucks to deliver the picture and the greeting card to them. So ,,,, the card says, Hi _______ (customer). I was just wondering how little Bobby was doing now he's in school. Oh by the way you still owe my company 5 grand so please remember to pay us by this Friday. Bobby will be very glad you did.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> That's why you pay Jethro Bodine $40 bucks to deliver the picture and the greeting card to them. So ,,,, the card says, Hi _______ (customer). I was just wondering how little Bobby was doing now he's in school. Oh by the way you still owe my company 5 grand so please remember to pay us by this Friday. Bobby will be very glad you did.


Some guys wouldn't care who delivered the note.

Accidents can happen at a business you owe money too when everyone is arriving in the am


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

It's a Sicilian risk.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> That kid thing really doesn't pan out with some clients, especially ones in very rural areas that may just have a backhoe in the backyard..



Who needs a backhoe when you got a volcano in the backyard.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> It's a Sicilian risk.



Which may not be good for your health is you pull it on an east coast Sicilian with a bad attitude.....


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Who needs a backhoe when you got a volcano in the backyard.



It varies by area, here we have crab pots to bait....


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Which may not be good for your health is you pull it on an east coast Sicilian with a bad attitude.....


When are they gonna put you in the movies with Rock, Stallone, and Lundgren?


















Note.... Don't get overexcited since I brought that up, I'm being sarcastic as hell.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> When are they gonna put you in the movies with Rock, Stallone, and Lundgren?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm much better looking than Stallone or Lundgren....

But to answer your question; there is a huge difference between an east coast raised street guy and a gym rat that has probably never drawn blood in his life.


Period the end!


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

When we used to do oilfield work, you waited 120+ days to get paid therefore you adjusted your pricing. We had a motto, "Screw them enough that it feels good but not enough that it hurts" You made good money if you could wait for it.


Tim.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'm much better looking than Stallone or Lundgren....
> 
> But to answer your question; there is a huge difference between an east coast raised street guy and a gym rat that has probably never drawn blood in his life.
> 
> ...


I bet you'd fold like a cheap suit.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

flyboy said:


> I bet you'd fold like a cheap suit.



How much?

Care to make it interesting?


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

I put it in my estimates...

"Payment is due when the work is completed".

I collect a check, or charge a card before I leave. :biggrin:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dan the electricman said:


> I put it in my estimates...
> 
> "Payment is due when the work is completed".
> 
> I collect a check, or charge a card before I leave. :biggrin:



Good plan!


----------



## johnworld093 (Aug 27, 2019)

macmikeman said:


> The best way is to find out what the kids names are and where they go to school. Hand your client a picture of his kid on the swings at the playground. The check will go out that afternoon..................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree with your statement. Not with the picture one, but CC and PayPal as it is one of the most secure medium instead of placing number of calls to the client.


----------

